

What is Happening in Turkey - muhuk
http://visual.ly/what-happening-turkey

======
muhuk
Police brutality:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dksWliwLbvs>

See how they point the tear gas gun directly at the cameraman. As a result of
good marksmanship some people lost their eyes.

(NSFW) <http://twitpic.com/cv3noq>

